# Hello!



## Evan Gamble (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi, My name is Evan Gamble and well to sum me up as fast as possible I'm 19 and aspire to one compose for film. I'm about to attend Florida State University to get a degree in Commercial Music, and well until then I compose daily trying to find my sound. I just finished the score to a student film so if you want to you can check exerts out here 

http://www.audiostreet.net/artist.aspx?artistid=7084

And well I guess that's it. A friend of mine Aaron Sapp told me this place was pretty cool so, so I guess it's Nice to be here!  
-EþúâÕ »


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Evan, welcome to V.I.! And good luck at the University!

I listened to yer cues on the site and it was very cool! Great compo's and nice atmosphere! Good job on that... great Chase Scene... 

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## lux (Feb 7, 2005)

Welcome Evan!

Luca


----------



## Chrislight (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Evan,

Welcome to V.I.! It's nice to have you here. :D


----------



## Hans Adamson (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome Evan,

You have definitely come to the right place. Take advantage as much as you can of all the expertise that is shared here!


----------

